

You only get asylum if you strip and… - oscardelben
http://stefaniezobus.wordpress.com/2010/12/14/asylum-stri/

======
younata
[http://www.globalpost.com/dispatch/czech-
republic/101209/hom...](http://www.globalpost.com/dispatch/czech-
republic/101209/homosexuality-test-gay-asylum-seekers)

the article's source.

------
oiuytuikolikuhy
Canada just stopped doing this to juvenile offenders this year!

Although it did stop doing it to RCMP recruits in the 70s

